# St. Martin Dawn Beach question



## anne1125 (Apr 30, 2006)

We are going to Oyster Bay Beach Resort next summer.  Can't Wait!!!

Does anyone have any info on the new Westin project being build on Dawn Beach?  We're hoping they will be completed by next summer so the construction will be over.

I have asked on traveltalkonline.com and did not receive an answer.

Thanks.

Anne


----------



## caribbeansun (Apr 30, 2006)

I'd be very surprised if they were finished construction, when I was there in Feb they hadn't finished all the foundations yet and they hadn't started any walls.  They may open parts while construction continues


----------



## jfitz (May 14, 2006)

That is odd that you did not get replies from TTOL they usually reply right away.

I do not believe they will be finished cinstruction by next year but lots of people still go to Dawn beach and eat at Mrs "B"s. She has great ribs

We will be on the island June 11th until the 25th


----------



## Therese76 (May 14, 2006)

Joe,

 I must agree with you. 

Dawn beach is one of the prettiest beashes on the island. 

Do not let the construction keep you from you enjoying your vacation:whoopie: :whoopie: :

...... and yes do not forget to have lunch with Joan Verwood and her staff while you soak up some sun and libations.


----------



## Joe Egan (May 17, 2006)

A St. Martin news letter indicated an opening date of February 2007 and felt that date was optimistic because construction is very slow on the island.


----------



## Kal (May 17, 2006)

You can watch the Westin construction via a live webcam.  Go *here* and check it out.


----------



## Therese76 (May 17, 2006)

I hope his construction is delayed until 2009 because of the BS he is giving all of the little people on Dawn beach including Joan Verwood. A single mom not in good health just trying to raise her family.

He forgets the beaches on SXM are FREE they are not his beaches.


----------



## Aldo (May 17, 2006)

Are there then, signficant delays driving down the road past Dawn Beach?


----------

